# General > Genealogy >  Lord Provost of Thurso - John Sinclair

## Hinckley Sinclair

Hello everybody. I am trying to find any descendants of John Sinclair who was Provost of Thurso from the fifties until 1979. He was the cousin of my grandmother, Marion Cairns Aitken,  whose mother (Margaret Sinclair) was born in Thurso but married  and stayed in Cumbernauld. I assume that John was her nephew.

----------


## nevergiveup

Thurso Heritage Society have a facebook page where you will find some information about the lovely John Sinclair also members share information ...Hope this helps.

----------


## johndavidsinclair1988

Hi there,

Im John Sinclairs great nephew (also called John Sinclair!) - he was my great grandfather Daniels brother. Unfortunately Uncle John never married or had children so the closest he has to living relatives are through Daniels descendants. Ive got quite a lot of information about Uncle John and the things he did during his life, as well as his family.
If you need to know anything more then please email me at john.sinclair@hotmail.co.uk 

Cheers,

John

----------


## Fran

I know his  nephew who lives in the same house near Thurso harbour. He is Ian Sinclair and is married with a family

----------


## Bystander1

John Sinclair was Provost of Thurso but never "Lord Provost".

----------

